# persisting sendmail trouble

## onineko

Hello!

it seems my sendmail has some problems, but i don`t see see, what`s the cause. the idea (which used to work before i installed it on the new server) is this: fetchmail grabs my mails from web-providers, sendmail and procmail put them where they ought to go (i.e. to my cyrus imap box). At first i had the problem that sendmail was accessible, but procmail didn`t get started right. now it seems i`ve taken a step back, because sendmail has problems again:

something off the log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jul  9 15:02:43 arcadia0 sm-mta[4322]: gethostbyaddr(192.168.0.1) failed: 1
> 
> Jul  9 15:02:43 arcadia0 sm-mta[4323]: starting daemon (8.14.0): SMTP+queueing@00:30:00
> ...

 

as I give sendmail the fqdn in the config, i don`t see where the problem could be now...

any clues, what I could do to get sendmail to work correctly here?

this is the sendmail.mc i used to m4 the sendmail.cf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> divert(-1)
> 
> divert(0)dnl
> ...

 

thank you very much for any help or clues..^^;

onineko

----------

## Akhouk

Can you try to see what might already be bound to the smtp port? Do you have lsof installed? You can try...

```
lsof -i -n | grep LISTEN
```

----------

